# Before and after photos of top-line development ?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine does. The pictures aren't the greatest to show how much difference there is, but the amount of muscle that was lacking versus how much is there now has made a significant difference in my saddle's fit. The before picture I had to use a much thicker pad and now it's almost too tight for her. 

Before: Sometime last winter. I have a circulation disorder that makes my hands and feet very sensitive to cold, so with the winters here being so freezing, I don't ride much then, so she loses a fair amount of muscling. Notice how bony her withers look and that the outline of her shoulder blade sticks out.









Now: She spent all summer in a large pasture with hills and exercised herself on them quite a bit because the water source was completely across the pasture from the main gate. This built up a fair bit of muscle and I've been trying to maintain it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

8/5/11









12/3/11









10/1/12









1/3/13









I don't have any super recent ones but yeah.. to give you an idea


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a before-and-after I did for my horse last year:









And a recent one from earlier this month:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeeez, Sky turned into a hunk! *grabby hands*


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Our mare was underweight and hadn't received any substantial training beyond basic ground manners when we got her. She's now had about 6 months under saddle (plus some extra groceries, quality feed supplements, and regular hoof care)

Before:











After:


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I love these- keep them coming! I hope in a couple months to have my own to post 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh---> Eolith, where did you get your mare? Mustang right? She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

KayceeJo, you're right! She's a mustang. Her name is Eva, and she's originally from the Oregon range. She is one of the Kiger mustangs if you're at all familiar with them. We adopted another mustang at an event sponsored at the Oregon BLM facility and Eva was adopted at the same time by the lady who helped us transport and gentle our colt. 

Eva's training was somewhat sporadic and she was passed around a bit during her first year as a domestic horse. My family and I were ultimately contacted by the original adopter to let us know that she was being given away. Knowing that she was a "diamond in the rough" and fearful that whoever else took her might not discover her true potential, we took her in. It was one of the best decisions we ever made!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh My Word Eolith! Is that the mare in your avatar. Bloomin drop dead gorgeous! Hell if I find a beauty like that....


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

April 2013. Almost all winter off work and not the best nutrition:










September 2013


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Subbing so I can post later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

CandyCanes said:


> Oh My Word Eolith! Is that the mare in your avatar. Bloomin drop dead gorgeous! Hell if I find a beauty like that....


Actually, the fellow in my avatar is the other mustang we got from the same adoption! I am very proud of him too. Here are some photos of him, although in his case the difference is as much the fact that he's growing up as anything else. The first photo is him as a 1.5 yr old. The next ones are as a 3 yr old.


Before:











After:


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

Eolith- Love your Kigers!! Both are beautiful.

Here's Willie's before/after


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

These are some of our section A's. Not the best pics. Have more ponies that improved but cant find any pics. Hope the pics are in the right order. The chestnuts pics are about 1 and a half months apart and the greys are about 3-4 months apart at one of his earlier shows in the season


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

sorry the greys before pic is at the end :/ put them up in the wrong order ;/


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

My guy was in no way underweight when we got him, but maybe you can tell the difference in muscling after being ridden for a year? You'll have to let me know!


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's my boy, the top picture was taken February 2013, bottom picture is this past weeked. In may I moved to an eventing barn and we have been working and competing all summer..we've really been working on dressage. I think I see a difference, do you?








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

